# Adding Text To .JPG Images



## mattyguilly (Nov 12, 2009)

What's the best practice for placing text on an image?

For example: I would like to place *© 2009 by Dad's Name* at the bottom right corner of every art image on my dads website.

I'm still learning how to use GIMP and Inkscape and I was wondering if I could accomplish this task by using either one or both programs. Preferably, I would like the text to be in .GIF form so that I can adjust the size accordingly depending on the image I place it on. Is this possible?


----------



## BillSnapWire (Sep 7, 2009)

Why not open the image up in Paint and insert text like that?


----------



## mattyguilly (Nov 12, 2009)

I guess I just wanted to make things complicated, lol. Really though, I would like to save the text as a .GIF file so that I could use it on other images. Not really sure if this is possible in Paint. Beside that, I deleted Paint off my computer a long time ago. I'm sure I'll figure something out sooner or later. Thanks for the suggestion, anyway.


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Paint would be a lot of work, since you want them on several pictures.

There is a bunch of Watermark software out there, here is a bunch i found with a quick google search, feel free to search for yourself! These should let you watermark a bunch of pictures at the same time.


----------



## mattyguilly (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome tip, Ronnrein. I've never heard of watermark software until today. I'll look into it some more and let you know how everything turns out. Thanks again.


----------



## Ronnrein (Mar 2, 2009)

Great  Glad i could help


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Remember you can copy/paste multiple times to save typing it each time and alter the size of each paste without altering the original copy. This is 'specially useful if you use a fancy text format.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The freeware Irfanview is handy for that sort of thing. You can choose font, size, color and placement &#8211; then bulk process and entire folder of photos. No need to save it as a GIF since the next time you use the feature everything will still be there. You can make the text transparent or have a background block. Everything is under Bulk > Advanced > Add Overlay Text.

If I were doing it with a full featured image editor I would use Actions or Scripts. Stunted image editors like Elements doesn&#8217;t have such a feature, but I presume Gimp does since they aren&#8217;t trying to get you to upgrade to a more expensive program. Once you make and save an action you can run the action on any photo or bulk process many photos. I don&#8217;t see anything a watermark program will do in that regard you can&#8217;t do just as easily with an image editor, and you aren&#8217;t messing with multiple programs.


----------



## BillSnapWire (Sep 7, 2009)

You could just insert the text in paint to be simple, then select all of the image and copy and paste it into GIMP, there you can save the file with the .GIF extension, although if it's going on the internet and the quality of the image matters then I would advise saving it as a .PNG, you will be sacrificing the compression, though.


----------

